
University Investigates Claim That White Professor Pretended to Be Black - seibelj
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/03/us/jessica-krug-gwu-race.html
======
Bostonian
She should not have lied or deceived, but it would not matter much if (1) the
quality of scholarly work were judged independently of the race of the author
and (2) there were no racial preferences in academia.

